# Jack of all trades (proverb)



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody suggest a Russian (idiomatic) equivalent of the English proverb: Jack of all trades, master of none?
meaning a person who dabbles into and has a superficial knowledge in many fields but is not an expert in anything really.


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can anybody suggest a Russian (idiomatic) equivalent of the English proverb: Jack of all trades, master of none?
> meaning a person who dabbles into and has a superficial knowledge in many fields but is not an expert in anything really.


You can say, probably, *профессор кислых щей *. I am sure there is a lot more.


----------



## Thomas1

Here's what I've found:
jack-of-all-trades - на все руки мастер 

to be Jack of all trades and master of none — за всё браться и ничего не уметь
Source

Does something of these work?


Tom


----------



## Kolan

Thomas1 said:


> Here's what I've found:
> jack-of-all-trades - на все руки мастер
> 
> to be Jack of all trades and master of none — за всё браться и ничего не уметь
> Source
> 
> Does something of these work?


Well, this reminds me of *мастер-ломастер*, which could be used in that sense.


----------



## tkekte

Yeah, jack of all trades would be «мастер на все руки» (more or less), but since here it's used in a proverb, we need to find a Russian proverb with a similar meaning...

«За все браться и ничего не уметь» — I don't think that's a proverb, it's just a plain text explanation of what the English proverb means.


----------



## Q-cumber

"За все берётся, да все не удаётся" - a Russian proverb with somewhat equal meaning.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> You can say, probably, *профессор кислых щей *. I am sure there is a lot more.


This idioma doesn't mean one having superficial knowledge of everything.
Actually, it means a person who knows very well a thing which in fact is very simple: кислые щи means a sparkling kvass  - sort of the Russian beverage made of flour, bread and malt.
In particular, кислые щи is made of wheat flour, and barley and rye malt, being one of the simplest kinds of this beverage.
By the way, from Gogol': «День, кажется, был заключен порцией холодной телятины, бутылкой кислых щей и крепким сном во всю насосную завертку, как выражаются в иных местах обширного русского государства».


----------



## palomnik

Maro, I never heard of кислые щи described as kvas; any time I ever had кислые щи it was cabbage soup - щи - made with pickled cabbage instead of fresh cabbage. Are you sure that's what Gogol meant?

Lovely soup, incidentally.  But I digress.


----------



## Q-cumber

*palomnik*

Originally *кислые щи* meant a sort of sparkling *квас*, nowadays it is a name of a Russian pickled cabbage soup, indeed.  



> Proverb: *Удастся - квас, не удастся - кислы щи!* <If success - kvass, if failure - a sour shchi!>


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> This idioma doesn't mean one having superficial knowledge of everything.
> Actually, it means a person who knows very well a thing which in fact is very simple: кислые щи means a sparkling kvass  - sort of the Russian beverage made of flour, bread and malt.


The saying I quoted means something different, and not only *щи*, *профессор кислых щей и тухлых овощей*, which is lot more. Here *кислые *would mean that ordinary *щи *have gone bad, became sour and cannot be consumed any longer, as well as *тухлые овощи *- rotten vegetables. Being a professor of these matters means that in general the knowledge acquired by the person is uncalled and not practically useful.


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Maro, I never heard of кислые щи described as kvas; any time I ever had кислые щи it was cabbage soup - щи - made with pickled cabbage instead of fresh cabbage. Are you sure that's what Gogol meant?


Palo, I'm absolutely sure.
If you are not, just try to explain me what does mean бутылка щей (a bottle of cabage soup). Don't you think one will face with some problems when trying to get cabbage out of the bottle?

Here are some more examples:

А кто винова́т, — сказа́л Гаврила Афанасьевич, напеня кру́жку ки́слых щей. [А.С. Пушкин. Арап Петра Великого (1828)] 

Тит должен был стоять у дверей и, когда Лев Степанович ударит в ладоши, подать ему графин кислых щей. [А.И. Герцен. Долг прежде всего (1851)] 

В караульне было две комнаты, одна для сержанта, другая для рядовых; когда не захочешь идти ужинать, посылаешь к столовому дворецкому; тотчас приносят вотки, сыру, жаркое, белый и пеклеванной хлеб и бутылку кислых щей. [М.П. Загряжский. Записки (1770 — 1811) 

— Я велел и в душе смеялся, как сами несколько бутылок выпили, генералам будто не смели дать по стакану кислых щей. [М.П. Загряжский. Записки (1770 — 1811) 

Население призывали избегать излишнего употребления муки и чеснока, не пить кислых щей, молодого квасу. [Михаил Шишкин. Всех ожидает одна ночь (1993–2003)] 

Тот мужичок хотел тоже наладить тут какое-то заведеньице, кажется, кислощейное, для продажи на базарах квасу и кислых щей, вместе с ореховой "збоиной" и пареной грушей. [П.Д. Боборыкин. Василий Теркин (1892)]


----------



## Kolan

For the purpose of clarity it would be better to distinguish *кислые щи* from *щи из кислой (квашеной) капусты *and from *прокисшие щи* (could be any of the above, e.g., *прокисшие щи из квашеной капусты*). Nowadays, however, the original *кислые щи* are no longer served and its colloquial meaning would be commonly cooked *щи из кислой капусты*.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Palo, I'm absolutely sure.


Дорогой Маросейка, в некоторых Америках (Чили и т.п.) это слово нехорошее. Лучше избегать его употребления.


----------



## Kolan

Со *щами* есть ещё одна фенька, которую нельзя обойти вниманием,  фраза, в которой собраны по 1 разу все глухие согласные РЯ: *- Стёпка, хочешь щец? - Фи!
*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Folks, you have hopelessly wandered away from the point!!! none of the examples actually reflect the meaning, the moral and the tag contained in the English proverb which speaks sarcastically of the kind of people who enthusiastically dabble into a wide range of domains and may appear very knowledgeable but never carries things out to the end and does not really know anything that well.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Дорогой Маросейка, в некоторых Америках (Чили и т.п.) это слово нехорошее. Лучше избегать его употребления.


На каждый чих не наздравствуешься, уважаемый Колян.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Setwale_Charm*

Why don't you like the proverb I provided above? ("За все берётся, да все не удаётся") Its' meanining is pretty close to your description. "Браться" here means "Приниматься за какое-либо дело"). 


*PS*


> _Анатолий Буцкий_
> *Профессор кислых щей,* или Скородумки по-ковалевски
> июнь 2000
> 
> Скородумки - на скорую руку, без дрожжей, испеченные блины или пышки. А о кислых щах вы прочтете ниже...
> 
> Профессором кислых щей называем мы человека, который всерьез занимается пустяковым делом. И не догадываемся, что чуть побольше ста лет назад выражение имело совсем иной смысл: так говорили о человеке, ставшем крупным специалистом в весьма полезном деле - в приготовлении кислых щей.


 Full text (interesting)


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> "За все берётся, да все не удаётся"
> Dahl's addition to this proverb:
> За что ни возьмется, все из рук валится.


----------



## Kolan

*Горе-умелец*
*Горе-мастер*
*Мастер - худые руки* (опп. - _*золотые*_).


----------



## DenisKrasnov

if i had to make a condessending remark pointing out that someone thinks himself an expert at a lot of stuff, but in fact doesn't know shit (my understanding of the use of frase "Jack of all trades, master of none", i would say: 

драм-кружок, кружок по фото, а мне еше и петь охота!

it's very sarcastic

Denis Krasnov


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Не знаю. Здесь скорее высмеивается желание все успеть чем экспертиза понемногу во всех областях...


 Добро пожаловать на форум, DenisKrasnov


----------

